# Easyflex



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Better than pex????

By the way, I want flexible DWV piping. Then we can remove ALL skill from the trade.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Better than pex????
> 
> By the way, I want flexible DWV piping. Then we can remove ALL skill from the trade.


I would be careful clicking that site, I have my security options set to detect this sort of thing. This is the message I got.



"This web site at www.blahblahblah.com has been reported as an attack site and has been blocked based on your security preferences.

Attack sites try to install programs that steal private information, use your computer to attack others, or damage your system.

Some attack sites intentionally distribute harmful software, but many are compromised without the knowledge or permission of their owners."


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

So much for my plan of world computer domination. 

It doesn't seem too unsafe to me. I found it in P&M magazine.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> So much for my plan of world computer domination.
> 
> It doesn't seem too unsafe to me. I found it in P&M magazine.


That's the first time I've ever gotten that message. Sort of wierd, and I was really hoping to check out easy flex too!:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

It is right up your alley:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The pressure drop on that is going to be god awful. I don't see the point really. I wouldn't worry about it, it will never take off.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

that site makes me cry


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

That site gave me a malware hosting site. Enter at your own risk.

Info on this site found here

http://safebrowsing.clients.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=http://www.easyflexusa.com/&client=googlechrome&hl=en-US


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Links removed. Nevermind. I ran malwarebytes. None found.


----------

